# DUBAI | Business Bay Development News



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

*Business Bay*

A development surrounding the Burj Dubai complex that consists of a massive creek extension and loads of towers. Unlike most the other megaprojects in the city, the focus here is on office towers rather than residential and hotels.


*UAE subforum:*



The plot map showing all the available plots for tower construction.
Also, this thread shows the locations of most of the known towers.

 


*Creek extension out to sea:*




*Various renders:*

  

 





*Towers*


*Under Construction:*


Burj al Alam | 1 tower, Shopping Mall
108 stories | 484m | Office and Hotel




Emirates Park Towers | 2 Tower complex
2 * 77 stories | 2 * 395m | Hotel




Churchill Towers | 2 Tower complex
61 stories | Residential
43 stories | Office




Vision Tower
60 stories | 260m | Office




Ubora Towers | 2 Tower complex
56 stories | 256m | Office
16 stories | Residential 




Executive Towers | 12 towers, Shopping mall and More.
54 - 27 stories | 11 Residential and 1 Hotel

 


The Citadel
42 stories | 201m | Office




The Bay Gate
40 stories | Office




Iris Bay
36 stories | 170m | Office




The Prism
36 stories | Office




One Business Bay
35 stories | Office




Al Manara Tower
35 stories | Office




The Binary
30 stories | Office




Ontario Tower
29 stories | Residential and Office




Bayswater
29 stories | Office




Santeville Dubai
28 stories | Residential




The Metropolis
26 stories | Office




XL Tower
25 stories | Office




Business Tower
24 stories | Office




Fortune Pearl
20 stories | Office




Hanging Gardens | Lowrise complex (13 Buildings)
14 – 5 stories | Mixed use. Large retail element








*Awaiting to start and selling (ie, Approved)
*



Signature Towers | 3 Tower complex | Centrepiece towers by Zaha Hadid
79 stories | 351m | Office
65 stories | 305m | Hotel
52 stories | 251m | Residential




The Lotus | 4 Tower complex
67 stories | Residential
61 stories | Residential
? | Residential
? | Residential




The Skyscraper
65 stories | 330m| Office




Stratos Plaza
55 stories | Residential




The Forum
46 stories | Office




Al Boraq Tower
45 stories | Office




Silver Star Tower
40 stories | Mixed use




Westburry Square | 2 Tower complex
39 stories | Hotel
39 stories | Office




The Court
37 stories | Office




Hydra Towers
36 stories | Office




The Prime Tower
36 stories | Office




Burlington Tower
36 stories | Office




Sami Business Tower
36 stories | Office




Starhill Towers & Gallery | 2 Tower complex
35 stories | Hotel
31 stories | Office




Rawasi Tower
35 stories | Office




The Exchange
35 stories | Office




Polaris
34 stories | 150m | Office and Residential




Corporate Bay
33 stories | Office




The Regal Tower
32 stories | Office




Argan Tower
32 stories | Residential




Silver Tower
31 stories | 148m | Office




The Oberoi Centre | 2 Tower complex
30 stories | Hotel
30 stories | Office




Nadra Tower
30 stories | Office




Tamani Hotel
30 stories | Hotel and Residential




Skytower I
30 stories | Office




Skytower II
30 stories | Office




Corp Executive Hotel & Office Tower
29 stories | Hotel and Office




Business Central
26 stories | Office




Water’s Edge
25 stories | Office




Singapore Tower
25 stories | Office




Windsor Manor
25 stories | Residential




Westbay Tower
25 stories | Office




The Oval Tower
24 stories | Office




Clayton Residency
23 stories | Residential




Lake Central
23 stories | Office




The Pad
23 stories | Residential




Fortune Avenue Tower
23 stories | Office




Fortune Bay
23 stories | Office




Capital Bay Towers | 2 Tower Complex
2 * 22 stories | Office and Retail




Scala Tower
22 stories | Residential




The Sanctuary
22 stories | Residential




Hamilton Residency
22 stories | Residential




O-14
22 stories | 102m | Office




Fifty One
21 stories | Office




Global Bay View
21 stories | Office




The Sky Villa
21 stories | Residential




G4
20 stories | Office




Elite Tower
20 stories | Residential and Office




Crystal Tower II
20 stories | Office




The Peninsula
20 stories | Office




Mayfair Tower
20 stories | Residential




Canada Business Tower
20 stories | Office




The Gemini
20 stories | Office




Porsche Design Towers | 2 Tower complex | Rem Koolhaas project
20 stories | 80m | Office
20 stories | 80m | Residential




Dec Business Tower
20 stories | Office




The Bay Residences
20 stories | Residential




Executive Bay
20 stories | Office




Empire Heights | 2 Tower complex
2 * 19 stories | Office




Moon Tower
19 stories | Residential




B2B Tower
19 stories | Office




The Opus | Another Zaha project
19 stories | Office




The Corner
19 stories | Office




Crystal Tower (fortune group)
19 stories | Office




Mayfair Residency
18 stories | Residential




Park Cental
18 stories | Office




West Wharf
18 stories | Office




Sobha Ivory Tower
16 stories | Residential




Dubai Financial Market | Designed by Zaha, part of the Signature Towers complex
4 stories | Office




Al Massaleh Tower
30 stories | Office

(no render)


Bay Square | 12 Tower complex
Up to 16 stories | Mixed use

(no render)


Tameer Holdings Headquarters | 3 Tower complex | No design yet but will be big, even though it’s at the bottom of the list
Residential, Hotel and Office

(no render)




*Proposals (projects under design which may or may not get built)
*



Al Habtoor Tower
100 stories | Very tall | Mixed Use




Axon Towers | 2 Tower complex | It says concept design but these are real projects, just that the design hasn’t been finished.
Office




Space Towers | 2 Tower complex
41 stories | Office
36 stories | Office




SMI Hyundai Towers | 2 Tower complex
2 * 40 stories | Office




Unknown Tower
19 stories | Residential




Unknown Tower


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Any replies? I'll add the rest of the towers tomorrow.


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful buildings!


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great work, Malec. I know this is a very popular and ambitious project but its interesting that you are the first one that posted it in this forum. This thread will be soon legendary and maybe stickied one day. By the way, another popular project is not posted here or maybe I just did not see but thanks for reminding it in your Beginning Thread. "The Burj Dubai Complex Project".


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

It was posted about 2 years ago but that thread is long gone and dead.
I've now put in all the towers, under construction, approved and proposals (which I'm sure there are more floating around)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Business Bay needs more +50 Storey towers
Too many +20 storey towers


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

agree totally with you


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Construction of 72 Business Bay towers under way 
By Robert Ditcham, Staff Reporter
Published: July 30, 2007, 23:49


Dubai: Construction is under way on 72 towers in phase one of Dubai's Business Bay - approximately a third of the total number of buildings in the 64 million square metre master development.

When complete, the Dh110 billion freehold development along Dubai Creek extension will be dubbed as Dubai's answer to Manhattan or the Ginza district of Tokyo. 

Around 80 per cent of Business Bay is being developed by third-party investors who include a variety of regional and international real estate developers. 

Plots in phase one of the multi-phase project are now completely sold out, according to the developer.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

good job


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

malec said:


> It was posted about 2 years ago but that thread is long gone and dead.
> I've now put in all the towers, under construction, approved and proposals (which I'm sure there are more floating around)



LOL! I guess you guys can't keep up with the vast number of constructions, approvals and proposals. Well, Thanks for the good work again.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ Yes, I could if I wanted to but I don't since I have other stuff to do as well. I used to update a dubai boom rundown thread but that got way too big, much better to seperate it out.


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn! Dubai looks like a city from the year 2050. Amazing!!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

18/October/2007

Business Bay, Burj Al Alam and Signature Towers (ex Dancing Towers) plots


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

lots of activity, great


----------



## Sander- (Dec 24, 2006)

Awesome compilation of towers Malec. I'll definately be following this thread!


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

damn it, I am desperately waiting for the day, thtat they are going to flood business bay.

When will this day happen? in 2007, or in 2008?


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Really a great work malec!! Dubai is growing up very very fast!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

pflo777 said:


> damn it, I am desperately waiting for the day, thtat they are going to flood business bay.
> 
> When will this day happen? in 2007, or in 2008?


I hope it doesn't look like Burj Dubai Lake (Burj Dubai Swimming Pool). hno:


----------



## Sander- (Dec 24, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> I hope it doesn't look like Burj Dubai Lake (Burj Dubai Swimming Pool). hno:


I actually like this look Look so clean and fresh. There'll be plenty of darker water in the arabian canal! :cheers:

Edit:

I think 'The Opus' design is updated.

See: http://www.ameinfo.com/134938.html

Dhs1.7bn luxury project, 'The Opus' breaks ground at Business Bay
Omniyat Properties announced today that it has broken ground on the much anticipated commercial development, 'The Opus', located in the heart of Business Bay.
United Arab Emirates: Tuesday, October 16 - 2007 at 16:32 PRESS RELEASE 

Designed by world renowned architect, Zaha Hadid, the project is valued at over Dhs1.7bn and will enhance the skyline of Dubai's Business Bay with an iconic and artistic architectural design. Since its high profile reveal in London over the summer, The Opus is already over sixty percent sold out. 

At a ground breaking ceremony held during the opening day of Dubai Cityscape 2007, the 85,000 square metres luxury project was inaugurated by Mr. Mohammed Binbrek, CEO of Dubai Properties, Mr. Mehdi Amjad, President and CEO of Omniyat Properties and Pritzker Prize-winning architect, Ms. Zaha Hadid at the Omniyat Properties Pavilion. The Opus is projected to be completed by early 2010. 

'The Opus represents a new era for commercial development which will become the most prestigious and iconic project in Business Bay, in terms of its premier location, state of the art design and revolutionary form. 

'We are building something exclusive in one of the best locations at Business Bay. The Opus is a symbiotic mix of technology and art, creating a structure that has been designed to resemble a cube with a fluid form 'void' in the middle. It will consist of three individual towers that are fused to create the illusion of one single structure,' said Mr. Amjad. 

Mr. Amjad unveiled an intricately constructed scale model of The Opus project, highlighting its design and facilities. Situated on a unique 'island' plot in Dubai's Business Bay, The Opus boasts a waterfront location and is strategically positioned to offer its tenants exclusivity, with a spectacular view of Burj Dubai and without any adjoining properties or projects. 

'To further our vision of The Opus, we invited the world's leading architect, Ms. Zaha Hadid, whose name is behind some of the leading landmarks and lifestyle centres in the world,' added Mr. Amjad. 

'This is a building that challenges traditional concepts of office space,' commented Ms. Zaha Hadid. 'Not only will it be visually stunning, it will also be a workable space, and a place that allows every occupant to experience a better quality working environment. All facets of the project have been meticulously designed to provide optimal use of the space, with materials sourced to provide durability and efficiency.' 

The 'Void' is a distinctive feature of The Opus and is treated as a volume in its own right. It creates the illusion of extending past the physical boundaries of the structure, and is clad with fully engineered curved glass curtain wall systems, allowing stunning views into its centre. 

The glass façade is made up of reflective patterns in the form of pixelated striations to provide a degree of reflectivity and materiality, while assisting in the reduction of solar heat inside the building. 

Three floors of the Opus will be dedicated to retail and food & beverage. The retail design is inspired by natural light and space, creating a unique shopping and dining experience that will offer unparalleled style and sophistication. 

'The tenants will be a powerful mix of brands from all over the world. Although we have had an overwhelming response to the project so far, we will be very selective with the retail tenant mix,' stated Mr. Amjad. 

'We offer a premium project with premium facilities, for both office and retail tenants alike. Staying true to the Omniyat brand promise, The Opus is designed with the commercial tenant in mind. Our tenants will be blue chip companies and high net worth individuals who expect high standards and luxury in everything they do, including work. We therefore developed 'The Oyster', which is a tranquillity zone, where executives can escape to relax and entertain. The Oyster will be fully equipped with an outdoor deck, reflective pool, a shaded roof terrace, along with a media zone, gymnasium and executive facilities such as massage treatments, spa, nap shells, just to mention a few. 

'In the weeks and months to come, we will be unveiling more features about the project and making exciting announcements about the mix of retail stores and restaurants at The Opus,' said Mr. Amjad.

Edit2: Is businessbay.ae offline for anyone ele?


----------



## loic1989 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/1650/imresolt037ke0.jpg


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

which sense has that now?


----------



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)

i thought this was worth posting


----------



## petul (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone knows if this will connect to the burj dubai lake? Is it open to navigation from the sea? great project and nice to see that designs are getting risky, great thread.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes it's connected to the sea. No it's not connected to the burj dubai paddling pool unfortunately


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

26/March/2008

Business Bay , Dubai 









more pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/imresolt/sets/72157604257506758/


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Spectacular shots. Thank Imre. :cheers:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

we forgot this thread, its time to update


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Business Bay , infrastructure


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Business Bay , infrastructure


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Business Bay , infrastructure


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Business Bay 









































































190 new pics from the Business Bay today :

http://picasaweb.google.com/imresolt/BusinessBayDubaiConstructionPhotos13August2009#


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

13/August/2009

Workers in the Business Bay


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

12/September/2009

014 Tower and the Business Bay


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

12/September/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

12/September/2009

Business Bay , creek works


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

12/September/2009

Burj Dubai ,Downtown Burj Dubai,Business Bay and SZR


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Fantastic shots IMRE! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


Very good job. :cheers:


That district is groiing very well !!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

12/September/2009

Business Bay


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Grt updates man.

Thanks!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

08/October/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes...very impressive.

I hope they can fill all this office space!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

20/October/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

Are the towers in the business bay already re-let?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

so cute design


----------



## ibib (May 5, 2009)

Great view, Am gonna visit Dubai, but in two or three years, just to see the full potential of this miracle!!!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

21/November/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

As expected from Dubai kay:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

26/November/2009

Business Bay


----------



## Colkadome (Oct 25, 2009)

If i had to pick 3 favorite projects, I would pick the Churchill tower, the Signature towers, and the O-14


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

28/November/2009

Business Bay , Empover District Cooling and Executive Towers


----------



## SO Far aways (Dec 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, These construction will drop by attacking crisis.


----------



## PerrasoxD (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ yea men =S Dubai shut down.
thx


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay*










http://picasaweb.google.com/imresolt/SheikhZayedRoadAndBusinessBayAerialPhotosDubai29November2009#


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Imre said:


> *Sheikh Zayed Road and Business Bay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great updates! I'll keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

03/December/2009

Executive Towers and Business Bay


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

the O-14 Tower is really nice


----------



## Chakazoolu (Aug 8, 2008)

Imre, do you know when are they going to start with landscaping in front on executive towers, and business bay phase 1?


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

No one knows at the moment, the area still looks like a desert .


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Is it me or is the Burj Dubai bending over its own weight ?


>


----------

